# Sooty



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here is Sooty our new little girl,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> here is Sooty our new little girl,


you got another one lol thought it was going to be a tt this time


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you minnie,  
maybe next time tashi,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thank you minnie,
> maybe next time tashi,


will let you have one of the prince and princess's


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

sweet pup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> will let you have one of the prince and princess's


awww thanks tashi, 
thanks fadie, she is cute isnt she


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awww thanks tashi,
> thanks fadie, she is cute isnt she


now come on with two of them you got to have a crack at showing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> now come on with two of them you got to have a crack at showing


im to nervous, love watching my friends show ,but i tried ringcraft, and i wasnt very good, and the nerves thing upset the dog, i think i will just watch,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> im to nervous, love watching my friends show ,but i tried ringcraft, and i wasnt very good, and the nerves thing upset the dog, i think i will just watch,


vixie and I are going to the champ show in Surrey next week we are camping there lol taking my friends two girls and one of mine


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> vixie and I are going to the champ show in Surrey next week we are camping there lol taking my friends two girls and one of mine


sounds like fun, hope it stays dry, i can imagine you two in a tent giggling and laughing, lol. Im going with my daughter next weekend to pick up her shih tzu, i will be looking after it as she works, lol, thats going to keep me busy ,two puppies to look after,lol,


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

she's gorgeous soooo cute!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> sounds like fun, hope it stays dry, i can imagine you two in a tent giggling and laughing, lol. Im going with my daughter next weekend to pick up her shih tzu, i will be looking after it as she works, lol, thats going to keep me busy ,two puppies to look after,lol,


us pair, giggling and laughing we are going to be two very responsible adults keeping the wine and alchohol safe away from the children - now where can we store it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> us pair, giggling and laughing we are going to be two very responsible adults keeping the wine and alchohol safe away from the children - now where can we store it


hmmmmm, in your tummies,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmmm, in your tummies,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


would we store it there


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> would we store it there


yes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous little bundle of fluff. She's beautiful. 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

I love her little button nose -she is just sooo adorable


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

how cute 
in the second pic this dog looks like this little bear from star wars 
I want one!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Natik said:


> how cute
> in the second pic this dog looks like this little bear from star wars
> I want one!


hee he hee,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww collie shes gorgeous, shes a stunning little girl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> aww collie shes gorgeous, shes a stunning little girl


thank you vixie she is asleep on my feet at the moment so i cant leave the computer in case i wake her up,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thank you vixie she is asleep on my feet at the moment so i cant leave the computer in case i wake her up,


you will just have to stay here and chat to us, you cane disturb the little girl now can you


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beautiful pup Lorraine, nice to see you around.


----------

